# Advise to Husbands



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Before you tell your wife you're gonna plow her like a stolen mule, make sure her cell phone hasn't accidentally dialed her mother....just sayin'. At least her mom knows we're getting along. LOL


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh no :rofl:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao! Love this thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

At least you didn't announce "honey, it's time to role play your mom, so we can get freaky"


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

:rofl: !!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Before you tell your wife you're gonna plow her like a stolen mule, make sure her cell phone hasn't accidentally dialed her mother....just sayin'. At least her mom knows we're getting along. LOL


However it is fine if you butt dial one of your children.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Before you tell your wife you're gonna plow her like a stolen mule, make sure her cell phone hasn't accidentally dialed her mother....just sayin'. At least her mom knows we're getting along. LOL


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope you hung up before the plowing began.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Apparently my husband isn't so shy.He has said stuff like that to me IN FRONT of my mother(like when we get home I'm going to tap that ass) .He has also grabbed my ass ...licked my face ..tried to have sex with me WHILE on the phone with my mother..dragged me in the bathroom at my mothers (and other relatives houses) for a "quickie " when everyone knew good and well what was going on ...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Hard to concentrate on doing any decent plowing if you know your MIL is listening. Mine doesn't exactly inspire erotic thoughts.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Hard to concentrate on doing any decent plowing if you know your MIL is listening. Mine doesn't exactly inspire erotic thoughts.


My husband has this ability to tune out the rest of the world when "plowing"..


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

"Baby, it's on now, the kids are out of the house and I'm NAKED!"

She in the other room

"I'm on the phone with my mom and she heard everything."

Well, there wasn't any sex that day, lol.

She likes using that bluetooth crap attached to her ear, HOW am I supposed to know she's on the phone with her mom!!!!

And that wasn't the only time I've done that.....

BTW, how many husbands like to smack their wife in the behind?

Once I smacked my Aun'ts behind by mistake. My wife moved from where she was and I didn't notice so I just smacked without looking and said let's go.....

Man did my face turn 200 shades of red.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

CH said:


> She likes using that bluetooth crap attached to her ear, HOW am I supposed to know she's on the phone with her mom!!!!


Time to step it up a notch. Say something like "The kids are gone. Let's smoke some PCP!"


----------



## TitansFan (Nov 20, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Before you tell your wife you're gonna plow her like a stolen mule, make sure her cell phone hasn't accidentally dialed her mother....just sayin'. At least her mom knows we're getting along. LOL


That's the funniest damn thing I've heard this year. LMFAO.:rofl:


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Before you tell your wife you're gonna plow her like a stolen mule, make sure her cell phone hasn't accidentally dialed her mother....just sayin'. At least her mom knows we're getting along. LOL


 OMG seriously.. That is so funny and horrifying at the same time..


----------



## WillPrez (Dec 8, 2012)

Sometimes it happened accidentally, :smthumbup:


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

dallasapple said:


> Apparently my husband isn't so shy.He has said stuff like that to me IN FRONT of my mother(like when we get home I'm going to tap that ass) .He has also grabbed my ass ...licked my face ..tried to have sex with me WHILE on the phone with my mother..dragged me in the bathroom at my mothers (and other relatives houses) for a "quickie " when everyone knew good and well what was going on ...


 Thats just gross and disrespectful. You may want to take care of his needs before you visit family.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

d4life said:


> Thats just gross and disrespectful. You may want to take care of his needs before you visit family.


I have.That almost seemed to make him worse.Anyway he has calmed down over the years.Oh and my family thought it was funny.Just my husband being the funny goofy womanizing clown.I think it was entertainment for them.Oh and my brothers GF was even "jealous".


----------

